# Atlantic City Boardwalk Fishing Trip



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

This past Sunday I fished the AC boardwalk next to the T-Jetty. Caught 4 fluke, the first two were over 16" but less than 16 1/2". Both were caught with little snapper blues that I jigged up with a sabiki rig. The next two were over 17". I got one with an all white spro bucktail. And the other on a whole salted clam that i was using to entice a huge striper that I saw swimming under the board walk. Fish were caught between 3:30 and 7:30 Pm.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

Way to go.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Pier at ceasars*

Heard of people fishing off the new pier at Caesars casino. Pier was origanally Ocean One Mall. Can anyone give info on this or were they just sticking it to the man.


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

rgking03 said:


> Heard of people fishing off the new pier at Caesars casino. Pier was origanally Ocean One Mall. Can anyone give info on this or were they just sticking it to the man.


I havnt fished that one or heard of it but next time i go to AC, i will check it out. I went out again yesterday and caught two more keepers over 17 inches. Both caught on baby bluefish that I snagged on a Sabiki rig. There was a boat right out of casting range that pulled in a monster Fluke yesterday. Had to be at least 8lbs.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Way to go Xray!! By the way where is this T-jetty located on the boardwalk? What street and by which casino?


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*guys*

the t jettie is where the world record striper was caught..........JS


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

KT_UMCP said:


> Way to go Xray!! By the way where is this T-jetty located on the boardwalk? What street and by which casino?


Im not too sure but i think you take Oriental Ave. all the way down to the boardwalk ramp. Its not really close to any casino but the closest to it is the Showboat. The T-Jetty is the long one on your right. You'd have to climb down off the boardwalk to get on it but it's not a bad climb. I wen out on the Miss Belmar Princess yesterday and caught like 25 between my wife and I. Only one keeper out of all that!! It was fun though cause i didnt get sick.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*T-Jetty*

Come into Atlantic City and take Atlantic Ave East all the way. The last casino you will see is Showboat. After heading east you show run onto South New Hampshire Ave. I believe it is not a one way street. Take that south to Oriental Ave and there you will see a big condo green in color with all glass. The T-Jetty is on the other side point bordering the Absecon Inlet.

Hope it helps Tight Lines
Rich


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey Ruddedog!

I happen to be at that Pier by Ceasers last week, out on the end looking it over. Got to taling to the fellow emptying the trash cans
he said there is a hole off the South corner north side looked shallow(breaking waves) other side was rollers. He said he has'nt seen security hassling people about fishing. you can walk up the side of the pier on a drive way Bring a drop net or Pier gaff


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hhhmmmmm*

That has some potential there. (When I get a day off)......


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Take MaMa dog with you you guys can go in and watch the Dancing Fountain show! Really Nice!

Walk up the Driveway ramp on left side of Pier


----------



## Homer (Feb 11, 2006)

*please be careful*

Please be careful fishing the AC T-jetty at night, especially alone. I have been warned about it myself (i've never fished there, but I have fished very near), but I do personally know of one who was approached by two locals, while fishing alone, and was threatened and robbed.


----------

